# When does a doe come into full milk? Also increasing butterfat and amount?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

At what point in lactation does a doe come into full milk?(LaMancha doe on her 2nd freshening, first time being milked. 2 years old)

Also how can you increase the butterfat in a doe's milk and the amount of milk she is producing without resorting to hormones or that kind of thing?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Great post! I would be interested in knowing this also. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Peak production is approximately 4-6 weeks after birthing.

http://goatdairylibrary.org/milkproduction.html#mozTocId675703 - This link will give you info on increasing butterfat. You will have to scroll down to that part.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

How long does peak production last?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on the goat. Peak production doesn't last all that long. Maybe a few weeks.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Increasing the butterfat is a little harder/next to impossible. Different breeds of goats only make a specific amount of butterfat by genetic makeup. As long as you have good feed and the doe is healthy you will have good healthy milk. This being said, no amount of feed/type of feed or supplements will make a water tap give cream


----------

